

Beautiful Code – When was the last time you marveled at a piece of code? - daviducolo
http://nvie.com/posts/beautiful-code/?utm_content=buffer19631&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
MichaelCrawford
I marveled at my own solution to a Challenge Question, but the CTO didn't even
look at my source, he passed it to his engineer who found that it failed test.
That meant that I was not invited in for an on-site interview.

What gets me down is that I had a partial solution that would have passed all
the tests had I persisted, but I felt that it was stylistically poor so I
rewrote the entire thing from scratch. That would have worked but by writing
the entire program twice, I didn't leave myself enough time for adequate
testing.

